# im craving COLESLAW!! is it safe to eat??



## IsabellaJayne

i know homemade isnt but is shop bought coleslaw okay to eat? i really want it. im 6 weeks preg today i think! or is it just not worth the risk?


----------



## ama

I thought it was okay to make your own as long as its not with whole egg mayonnaise ? But I might be wrong:dohh: I'd personally avoid coleslaw from the deli section of the supermarket just because you never really know how fresh it is but that's just my preference .i craved it in my last pregnancy and I just made my own but used mayonnaise without the egg in it :shrug:


----------



## ChloePCOS

Most coleslaw is made from mayo with raw egg. So i would avoid just incase. I love coleslaw so really hard but id rather be safe x


----------



## juicee

Shop bought coleslaw is fine, I craved this and salad in my last pregnancy with my son, ate in all the time, he is absolutely fine, x


----------



## Oasis717

I asked my midwife at my 8 week appointment specifically because I'd read it wasn't safe to eat shop bought coleslaw, she confirmed that it wasn't safe, as the vegetables are raw and you cannot be sure they are thoroughly washed there is a small chance it could contain Listeria, no pre prepared salads are ok including potato salad and coleslaw, i was a bit worried as I'd eaten shop bought once before I knew, she told me homemade with mayo made with pasteurized cooked egg was perfectly fine but steer clear of shop bought. Xx


----------



## Mummymelie

I was told not to buy coleslaw! And if I wanted to make it not to use fresh mayo, maybe try and make some :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

thank you ladies. im just going to stay clear i think. petrified of a miscarriage as it is !


----------



## megz143x

Oops! I had KFC Coleslaw yesterday i really hope it is ok! :(


----------



## LoveSanrio

I really wouldn't worry about it. I have eaten cole slaw many times during pregnancy, and I have never had any problems. I never knew you weren't supposed to have it, but either way, I think the chance of Listeria is VERY small. They pretty much tell pregnant women they can't have ANYTHING these days, but when we were in our mother's bellies it wasn't that way, and we are perfectly fine. I don't eat sushi, deli meat, or honey. Obviously don't drink alcohol, but other than that I try not to worry. I have been drinking a lot of Coke because it is the only thing that doesn't make me sick to my stomach, and I'm not worried about it. With all of my pregnancies I craved iced tea, and I drank it.

I'm not saying you should sabotage yourself or anything, and by all means, don't eat cole slaw if it worries you. I'm just saying, try not to worry to much about it. Everything is going to be just fine!


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I agree, now I know I avoid it, which is a shame cause I love shop bought, but I did eat Asda extra special before I realised and I'm not going to worry about it, the chance of contracting Listeria is very small but all the same ill keep making my own until after baby is born, after two losses I won't do anything, however slight, to risk it, I read recently you shouldn't eat fresh pineapple either, it can cause the cervix to soften, you'd have to eat a lot I'd have thought but all the same I think I'll just carry on playing safe, I miss some foods but it's not like it's forever, I miss sex more lol xxxxx


----------



## missjennakate

I had coleslaw today! Eeek


----------



## Glitterdiva

I've been told to avoid but it's so hard everything seems to have mayo or coleslaw on it!


----------



## missjennakate

Another thing to add to the worry list!


----------



## Oasis717

Don't worry hun, I've eaten once too without knowing, at least we know now! Homemade is really nice, I used a Masterchef recipe it was yummy! Xx


----------



## missjennakate

One more thing to avoid :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

its my craving!! how rubbish. i love it but actually used to hate it! how weird is that lol?


----------



## Oasis717

Lol that's pregnancy for you! The cravings are so funny and mine have been for what I can't have, cold prawns/prawn cocktail, runny egg, coleslaw! Xx


----------



## IsabellaJayne

yeah mines prawn cocktail too, how strange ha. its always what you cant have lol


----------



## Clo

It says on the nhs website that you CAN have shop bought coleslaw...and sushi and cooked prawns x


----------



## Oasis717

I don't know Clo, I've read on other sites it says no, that's confusing, I think I'll stick to the midwives advice and make my own:) xx

Isabella how strange is that I've been literally dying for a prawn cocktail for weeks! I know you can have cooked prawns but I'm craving an ice cold prawn cocktail, loads sauce, salad, lemon and brown bread and butter, my mouths watering lol xxx


----------



## IsabellaJayne

same here haha! i can see from your signature that you had a scan at8 weeks, how did you get that scan? i hope i can get one too!!


----------



## Oasis717

Cause of my two mc last year my doctor was good enough to send me for a reassurance early scan at 7 weeks, my blighted ovum in Sep last year was diagnosed at the same 7 week early scan so I was really scared, cried when they said this baby has a heartbeat! I had another scan at 8 weeks and another at 9 as my doctor had referred me to a specialist who has since discharged me as all is well at the 12 week scan, I really hope you can get a scan, it really depends on your doctor I was lucky enough that mine was sympathetic after what I've been through xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Isabella I just read your signature, I'm so very sorry for your loss xxxxx so hope you get an early scan, ask your doctor hunni xxxx


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Thank you :) ill definitely be asking for one :) glad alls going well with you


----------



## Oasis717

Loads luck with that, really hope you get one xxxx and thank you, still scared, I think I will be all the way through but so far everything is ok xxxx


----------



## married2012

I went private for a 9 week scan. It was only £50 and helped reassure me that all was well! 

I went to this place, but I know there are loads like it, all operated by trained sonographers: https://www.lifethroughthelens4d.co.uk/


----------



## SisterRose

I had coleslaw yesterday because I really craved it with a sandwhich! :(

I thought that it'd be okay, since most shop brought mayonnaise is pasturised I just assumed that the coleslaw would be pasturised too :shrug:


----------



## Oasis717

SisterRose it's not the mayo that's the issue with shop bought as it's almost always pausturised, it's the veg, my mw told me you cannot be sure how thoroughly they have been washed or how long they have been stored, both which can indicate small levels of Listeria. She advised making my own as you can control how thoroughly washed the veg is and how long it's kept before being eaten. I ate shop bought once before I knew too, don't worry xxxx


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks Oasis! I never even thought about the veg :O I'll try making my own if I fancy it in future.


----------



## mamaofthree

Yummmmmmm coleslaw, and prawns hahaha! Thanks ladies, I'm craving it too now! 

Oh my goodness, I'm normally soooooo healthy and all I want is fast food! Anything salty, and full of MSG, fat it seems. I have to fight this lol. Oh and mashed potato, I love the stuff, haha.

I would definitely suggest paying for a private scan for all those concerned, I had two losses but still couldn't get one on Nhs. I payed £99 for mine in Cardiff, but it was well worth it!!! Xxx


----------



## SisterRose

All of you with prawn cocktail! Now I really want a prawn cocktail. Yum!~

It's true you only want things you can't have. I craved coleslaw all through my last pregnancy but didnt actually have any because I was waaaaay more paranoid about everything than this time around, I wouldnt eat mayo or anything! Hence why I thought coleslaw was okay this time because ive decided mayo is okay if its pasturised :dohh: I literally couldnt wait to have some! Then as soon as DD was born I didnt want coleslaw any more :/


----------



## Oasis717

I wanted toast with full fat Philadelphia and Coleslaw for lunch today not fair!! Xxx


----------



## belle2be03

megz143x said:


> Oops! I had KFC Coleslaw yesterday i really hope it is ok! :(

I have had KFC coleslaw several times! I have been craving it and I don't think homemade would be same.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

i know, major craving for me. all i can think about is coleslaw!! ues if i cant get a early scan on nhs i will pay too


----------

